# Got second shot



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Before:









After:









The nurse/medical-student had a very soft touch.. didn't feel a thing.. until she pressed the plunger. Felt like liquid fire moving down my arm.

"WTF lady!"... I didn't say that.. I thought that and looked at her and she shrugged and went "Meh". When Communism hurts, it's for your own good. Suck it up and move along.

I felt THAT. Sure as heck wasn't a placebo!

I think this is a nice profile pic, if I do say so myself...









The vaccination card is complete. Stamped and signed. I can show this to any cop bothering me during lockdown...









*Who your daddy?*

*I'm me own daddy. Go away cop guy.*

Wave this card under their nose and they back off.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Liquid oxygen arrives. Twice a day. Every day. This ain't India, Bubba. We* HAVE* oxygen and then some.

No clouds this time, but you can see the pipes are freezing white in the second pic:

















Sister got her second shot yesterday. Got in the middle of a fist fight and a sucker punch almost landed on her. She's a karate black belt so she dodged it. But the guy next to her got a cut lip. Good thing you got banged up in a hospital... they'll patch you up. Call the cops later.

I'm not sure if she recorded it. If she did, I'll show you.

To be prepared for any fist fights, I took my new tactical pen with me. Just in case.























But no Fight Club this time. Everything was gentle.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Sister got her second shot yesterday. Got in the middle of a fist fight and a sucker punch almost landed on her. She's a karate black belt so she dodged it. But the guy next to her got a cut lip.


Video is in Urdu but you can see the fracas as it winds down. From 2:55 - 3:37.






"My daddy... your daddy... yo momma... "... the usual. People were cutting the line was the reason.

And then fists flew (not recorded) and words were said. Sister got out of the way and recorded using selfie cam.

The guy in the working man clothes (the victim) was roughed up and the guy who threw the first punch was gently held back because he looked rich.

As one of my teachers told me *"When you go to rob a place, always wear a suit". :naughty: *


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

After the second dose I have noticed a change. And I have asked others, they got it too.

You are always hungry.

Putting on a ton of weight is a danger if you don't watch yourself.

Yes, I have heard all the jokes... got Chinese vaccine, now it's like Chinese food.. you always want more in half an hour... but no... seriously. You can't live without a cheese-burger. Or ten cheese-burgers.

I have no idea how long this will last.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Most of the world is not getting any vaccinations. And it looks like they won't get it ever.

We in a very few countries are extremely fortunate. We have tons of vaccines sitting in freezers ready to inject.

To not be thankful and ignore what your country has done for you... and remember... most countries have been totally useless in this case (see India)... is not cool.

I hope to encourage people... using my example.... to get the shot. There is *nothing* to be afraid of.


----------

